# Solved: Access: Could Not Lock File Error



## dfriend846

We have an Access database on our network which about 2-3 of us use concurrently. This is not a problem for us. One person cannot access it because of a, "Could Not Lock File" error. The rest of us do not have this problem. Can anyone tell me how to correct this? Is the problem in the person's security or configuration of Access or in the database?

Thanks.


----------



## dfriend846

Here's an answer to the above problem: The users who had problems opening Access had read only rights for the network folder containing the database. If they were the first (only?) user then there was no problem but if they logged on as a multiple user the program could not create a lock file since they did not have write priveleges. When changed to allow write priveleges the problem went away.


----------



## Adeyan

Thanks, exactly what i was looking for


----------



## glisando

I am having the same problem in my workplace too. I just took over the admistration of the database recently. There is a user who always gets the 'could not lock file' error

Is giving them 'write' privellages the only way to solve this problem? What if that particular user is not supposed to do any editing of the data, and I end up giving him 'WRITE' privellages?

Could it be something to do with the registry settings of the user's notebook/PC? I managed to get some info from this site : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305995 
Could anyone confirm that the method suggested by the above mentioned link will solve the problem?

Thanks.

regards
glisando


----------



## dfriend846

Hello Glisando,
I'm sorry but I cannot confirm that the other method will work. In my 2005 note I referred to the Write priveleges of the folder on the network. There are ways to prevent people with Write priveleges from altering data. In my case the users access the data via forms and those who should not change the data use forms where the fields cannot be edited. None of this will stop a determined with a little knowledge.


----------



## glisando

Hi Guys...

In that case I will procceed to give write privellages to the users. Guys, in the server there are a few files like MSACCESS.EXE, application.mdb, Security.mdw, MSACCESS.EXE.dsn and application.mdb.dsn. I right clicked on 'application.mdb' and than clicked on the 'security' tab. Under the 'Group or user names' section I see a list of names. Below in the 'Permissions for 'Staff Name' ' section, I can see the types of permission given to each individual user. Now I thought all I had to do was to click on the 'allow' tab for the 'write' permissions. When I clicked it, it was a green coloured tick and not greyed out like the other ticks meant for the other permissions. I cliked 'apply' than 'ok'. However the user still has the same error has before. Is there anything else I should do to rectify this problem guys? 


regards
glisando.


----------



## cristobal03

I was under the impression dfriend846 meant establishing write permissions for the Windows user to the network folder, not creating write permissions for users within Access's own security features or to the database file itself. Windows users must be able to write to the folder where the database resides in order to create lock files.

HTH

chris.


----------



## glisando

Hi...

I read your posting. Thank you very much. I went to the network folder, I right clicked and selected properties. I clicked on the Security Tab. In the 'Group or user names' section, I clicked on the user name and in the 'Permissions for user' section I clicked on the 'Allow' box for 'write' (Read & Execute, List Folder Contents and Read were already selected). I clicked on the 'Advanced' tab and under the user's name I find that all the the necessary permissions have been selectcted, just like in the case of the users who do not have the 'could not lock file' error. 

Just to make sure everything is ok, I went into the folder and right clicked on the application.mdb. I selected the user's name and I found that in the 'Permissions for user' section, I found the tick in the allow box for 'Read & Execute' and 'Read'to be in green and the tick for the write box greyed out. I found this strange as for the other users, the ticks in all three boxes were greyed out. The other thing I noticed was in the Advanced security settings, for this particular user's name, the 'Inherited from' column says : not inherited. I than clicked on Edit to see the permissions allowed and was very suprised to see that 'create files/ write data', 'Create Folders/Append Data' , 'Write Attributes' and 'Write Extended Attributes' boxes were not selected. I am quiet confused, anything else I should do?

regards
glisando


----------



## glisando

Hi Folks...

I have to add a new user to the database. This is what I tried: 

I right clicked on the folder holding the database. I selected properties. In the general Tab, there is an option called 'add'. Is this the way to add a new user for the databse?

However I read in the Ms Access 2003 bible that I have to go to Tools, Security, User and Group Accounts to to add users, however I face a problem. If I go into the folder and double click on the database.mdb file, I get a message that says that I dont have enough permissions to use the object , however I have all the permissions set. What should I do?

regards
glisando


----------



## dfriend846

Hello Glisandro,
Unfortunately I was able to answer my initial question but I do not have enough experience to address your questions. Cristobal was correct (June 6) that my problem related to network read/write access for the user. This can be tested by opening the folder of interest from the user's machine and creating a file. An easy way to do this is to right click on the empty space, then choose new, text document. You should be able to create a txt file and then erase it. If you cannot do this then you will need to change settings before proceeding to Access. 
I have not tried to use the database.mdb file.


----------

